# IDTF Place of Service



## melheffley (Aug 26, 2010)

I would like to see what the general consensus is on what place of service should be used for a procedure performed at an IDTF (Independent Diagnostic Testing Facility).  Our physician (OB-GYN) is going to that facility to perform procedures and we bill the professional component.  We have asked 8 people, including fellow physician offices, 2 insurance companies (including Medicare), a drug rep and the facility where we are doing these.  We have been given 4 different answers as to what is the correct POS to be billed.  We have been given 22- Outpatient hospital, 24- Ambulatory surgery, 11- Office and 49- Independent Clinic.  In our office, we have come to the conclusion that we should be billing either 11 or 49 based on the descriptions.  (The IDTF does only diagnostic radiology).

Can anyone help clear up this debate with documentation/information on what IS the correct code?


----------

